# BIG difference!



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

So, after a few weeks of feeding Lacey a mix of Blue Buffalo Freedom (morning) and ZiwiPeak Venision (night), I've noticed a HUGE difference in her energy level and her coat. She's been quite a bit more active and has actually been "playing" in her own Lacey way with me (no toys of course). Big improvement over her sleeping all day, every day and only wanting to snuggle.
Her coat has always been nice overall, but there wasn't ever a "wow factor" about the texture. I noticed today how soft and fluffy even the courser hairs on her lower back are getting. I'm so impressed with the results of feeding half Ziwi. I can only imagine what she'd be like on 100% of it! 
Just had to share my impressions of this food-combo with you all! :coolwink:


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

How much does Lacey weigh? How much do you feed her?


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey was, at last weigh-in with the vet, 3.12lb
She gets 1/4 cup Blue Buffalo Freedom for breakfast, a Blue Buffalo chew bone or Get Naked brand (what a ridiculous name!) chew stick for a snack/entertainment midday, and 1/4 scoop ZiwiPeak for dinner.
If I were feeding just Blue, she would be given 1/2 cup a day and if she were just fed Ziwi, their feeding calculator says she would get a 1/2 scoop.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Isn't it great what good wholesome food can do? For us and them... Love it!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That is great! ZP does give them great coats, doesn't it? Charlie's tear stains are greatly improved too since feeding it.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know what you been about the food change ! , it makes SUCH a diffrence anyone who has red my posts know what its done for pippi and tillie!  x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Honestly, people are likely sick of my posts about Ziwipeak but I have found NOTHING that did for their coats what Ziwipeak has done. With Ruby it was in a matter of a couple of weeks from switching her from the kibble her breeder had her on. 

People always says, "oh my goodness, she's so soft" when they hold one of the girls. No tear stains and Eden looks like she has been sprayed with oil she is so shiny.

I have never fed prey model raw but I cannot imagine feeding them a better premade food.

Congrats!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

ZP is truly some great stuff! We'd fed some to our foster Ziggy and he was doing better from the start.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I just can't get over how much happier she seems. And since she's broadened her "food horizon," by accepting the ZiwiPeak, she has since decided the Blue Buffalo bones I thought I'd wasted money on are yummy as well as treats I bought her that she would always turn her nose up at. She's almost food motivated now which is making her obedience training A LOT simpler!


----------

